# ASA Speed limit questions



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

So, you are correct, 288 is the max for the 45 yard and under classes. Shoot over that and you will be disqualified.

They will set up a chrono on the path and you are required to shoot through it to go to your range. I've only watched one person get dq'd, they made him shoot 3 times to verify he was over.

Sometimes they will have it set up, more times they don't.

If someone feels you are over the limit and turn you in, they must file a complaint-which costs them a fee, so they better be confident if they pitch a fit.

Now, from a personal perspective. You won't see a difference in a bow set up at 285 instead of 288, so you're always better off playing it safe. Especially since, as you've already seen, that each chrono can be different. Doesn't make sense to push the envelope when your max yardage is 45 yards anyway. I set mine up to shoot 285-286 fps locally and I've never had an issue. They will have a chrono set up on the practice range for you to test your equipment if needed.

To your comment about your bow. You are in that perfect range, so I'd leave it alone. If you feel need to need to slow it down a little more, simply add some point weight. Leave the bow set up the way it is.

Don't get hung up on it too much! Go have fun!

Good luck!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

rattlinman said:


> So, you are correct, 288 is the max for the 45 yard and under classes. Shoot over that and you will be disqualified.
> 
> They will set up a chrono on the path and you are required to shoot through it to go to your range. I've only watched one person get dq'd, they made him shoot 3 times to verify he was over.
> 
> ...


That's what I wanted to hear!!! 

The comment about point weight... That's how I got down into the 280's. I swapped out my 100gr points for 125's and I dropped from average speeds of 289, 291, 293 and 298 to the numbers I listed above.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Honestly in the 40 some ASA events I have ever shot - not once was I required to shoot through a chrono. But I know at times they have them out on the ranges. Not really sure why, maybe just to keep people somewhat honest.

I have changed speeds by 10-12 fps and it didnt even change my tape. I was told the pre-made tapes have about 7-8 fps difference between the next one.

Honestly I wouldnt mess with anything either - you are fine.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Unless you come in the top 3 don’t worry about it


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

the last time I was at metropolis for the asa shoot they brought it out to open c range and had several groups shoot thru before they moved on to another course. they grabbed one arrow from my quiver and had me shoot it. everyone else in my and several other groups shot thru the chrono.one guy was dq'ed.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

With your highest speed being 286 and 3 results being lower I wouldn't be concerned. They don't use a chrony that isn't reliable or one that reads "fast". It seems your bow is shooting about 282 fps.

:angel:I think "Pro" shops pay extra for "fast" chrony's!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Kstigall said:


> With your highest speed being 286 and 3 results being lower I wouldn't be concerned. They don't use a chrony that isn't reliable or one that reads "fast". It seems your bow is shooting about 282 fps.
> 
> :angel:*I think "Pro" shops pay extra for "fast" chrony's!*


Ha!!!


----------

